# Sugarbush - 3/6/2008



## Greg (Mar 6, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: *Thursday, 3/6/2008, 10:30 am - noon, 1:00 pm - 2:45.

*Resort or Ski Area: *Sugarbush Vermont

*Conditions: *Bluebird warm day. Soft snow in the sun, frozen crud in the shadows.

*Trip Report: *Kind of a stop and go day. By the time I got Abby set up in her Mini Bears class, I didn't get on Bravo until 10:15-ish. Met Joe at the base of Heaven's Gate. The top 2/3 of Ripcord in the sun was nice soft snow. The lower 1/3 was a tooth chatterer. Decided to hit Middle Earth over at the rock which was soaking up the sun all morning. Great choice. We hit it twice. Super soft spring bumps under bluebird skies.

Met the girls for lunch at the Gatehouse Lodge. The Mini Bears class didn't go over too well unfortunately. Anyway, got back out at 1 pm and hit Middle Earth which was now getting shady and not as good as it was in the morning. Castlerock Run however was awesome. More soft spring bumps. Hit that twice. Then down to Bravo and finished up on a rock hard frozen Mall (not enough sun). Not a great ending, but the day overall was lots of fun.

Had to follow the sun today. All the different aspects at Sugarbush makes this possible. Heading home tomorrow morning. Overall a good trip. I hit all the favorites at Lincoln Peak. Tuesday was a little rough, but again the rest of the skiing was damn good considering the challenging weather.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 6, 2008)

This was a difficult week to ski....but glad you made the best of it...

Here's to more  soon!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 6, 2008)

Great report Greg....Sounds like a good trip..wish I could have made it up one of those days.


----------



## severine (Mar 6, 2008)

Even if your week wasn't full of bluebird powder days, it's still better than the daily grind.   Thanks for the news on what's going on up north!


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2008)

*Middle Earth Video*



Greg said:


> Decided to hit Middle Earth over at the rock which was soaking up the sun all morning. Great choice. We hit it twice. Super soft spring bumps under bluebird skies.



Here's a short video of our 2 run session on Middle Earth yesterday:

*Middle Earth - 3/6/08*

Give it another 15 minutes or so to finish uploading....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice...Snow looks great. Also looks like Joe was working with his poles a bit more.


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Nice...Snow looks great. Also looks like Joe was working with his poles a bit more.



Funny you say that. He was. Pole plants and timing sorta clicked for him this week. He does all right for a guy that only gets out a handful of times per year. He might not be graceful, but he's up for anything.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Funny you say that. He was. Pole plants and timing sorta clicked for him this week. He does all right for a guy that only gets out a handful of times per year. He might not be graceful, but he's up for anything.



He skied all of MRG just fine....I see improvement in him just from the last MRG trip.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 8, 2008)

Great vid - thanks for putting it together. I especially liked the choice of music, very appropriate. This got me stoked and brought back some good memories. Now I'm really motivated to go and hit some weights to get the legs ready for some soft spring moguls. Best skiing time is yet to come!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2008)

well that made me feel a little better. 

really nice ripping in that opening segment greg.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> really nice ripping in that opening segment greg.



Thanks. I felt pretty rippin' through there. Middle Earth is still one of my favorite trails.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2008)

Sweet vid!  You definitely looked like you were skiing pretty good Greg.  Can't wait to get back up to Sugarbush!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2008)

I am actually sitting in King M's lobby wasting some time on the internet. Can't wait to hit Sugarbush tomorrow.


----------

